# Nerja need flying lessons to complete JAA/PPL need an english instructor and work!



## Vista Nueva (Jun 5, 2009)

lane: I am moving from the UK - on a flying visit (No pun intended --- Ok it was)
on Sunday 7th June til Thurs 11th. Hoping to check out the local airfields. I have done 45hrs of flying in the UK want to get my PPL/JAR and hopefully progress to instructor level. 

Anyone have contacts at an airfield local to Nerja who I may be able to visit next week?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vista Nueva said:


> lane: I am moving from the UK - on a flying visit (No pun intended --- Ok it was)
> on Sunday 7th June til Thurs 11th. Hoping to check out the local airfields. I have done 45hrs of flying in the UK want to get my PPL/JAR and hopefully progress to instructor level.
> 
> Anyone have contacts at an airfield local to Nerja who I may be able to visit next week?



Are there any airfields near Nerja??? There are a few posters on here from that area who will know and help. Obviously theres Malaga airport, Nerja's quite a drive from there, altho do-able. My family in the UK are associated with flying etc, but not here!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Vista Nueva (Jun 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are there any airfields near Nerja??? There are a few posters on here from that area who will know and help. Obviously theres Malaga airport, Nerja's quite a drive from there, altho do-able. My family in the UK are associated with flying etc, but not here!!
> 
> Jo xxx


lane: Real Aeroclub in Malaga is all I can find too, I will be living in Nerja though I am willing to commute just after any contacts that can help me out - I will be there for 4 days from this sunday (7th to 11th June 09)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, there is one near Jardines del Trapiche Vélez-Málaga

Real Aeroclub de Málaga - [email protected]


----------

